# Moving back to India from Australia



## venki5star (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi
If anyone moved your household things to India, please shed some light here. I am planning to move back to India and want to move my Fridge, Washing machine, TV, sound system and the cooking vessels when I move. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

venki5star said:


> Hi
> If anyone moved your household things to India, please shed some light here. I am planning to move back to India and want to move my Fridge, Washing machine, TV, sound system and the cooking vessels when I move.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi venki. Plz never mind, I just want to know why do you want to comeback..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mai-ka-lal-jackson (Jun 28, 2017)

I am also moving back. Please provide me any information on same stuff if you find anything. Cheers


----------

